# Top 10 NCAA Riches to NBA Rags



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> No. 10 -- Danny Ferry
> No. 9 -- Adam Morrison
> No. 8 -- J.R. Reid
> No. 7 -- Billy Owens
> ...



Thoughts?


We always could pull up the Adam Morrison threads from a few years back for reference here.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Biggest NBA Busts*

no jj redick? johnny dawkins? jason williams?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Biggest NBA Busts*

You're misrepresenting that list. Read the criteria for the list again, it's not "Top 10 Draft Busts" it's "Top 10 NCAA Riches to NBA Rags". Big difference. Which is why those guys are on the list and a lot of others aren't.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Top 10 Biggest NBA Busts*

Any discussions of NBA busts has to include Brian Scalabrine & Glen Davis. They wear sports bras for godsake.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Top 10 Biggest NBA Busts*



TM said:


> no jj redick? johnny dawkins? *jason williams*?


You mean JaYson Williams, the pg from duke that was taken second overall behind Yao in 2002, right?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Biggest NBA Busts*



vinsanity77 said:


> You mean JaYson Williams, the pg from duke that was taken second overall behind Yao in 2002, right?


No, he meant Jason Williams, or Jay Williams, the guy from Duke...

Not Jayson Williams, the former nets powerforward/limo-driver-shooter


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Biggest NBA Busts*

no Michael Olowokandi,Ed O'Bannon?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Top 10 Biggest NBA Busts*



xoai said:


> no Michael Olowokandi,Ed O'Bannon?


Ed O'Bannon is #1 and Michael Olowokandi doesn't fit the criteria of the Yahoo article that the original poster misrepresented.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Top 10 Biggest NBA Busts*

Horrifyingly amateur list. 

There are only, like, three guys on that list that are even defensible. Everyone else put together solid seasons at some point in their careers. Where are guys like Chris Washburn and LaRue Martin, who combined for zero solid seasons ever?

There are a ton of guys like Billy Owens and Cheaney, who had solid seasons, got injured and hung around in a lesser capacity. What about guys like Todd Fuller and Tractor Traylor, who got drafted just as high and never did anything whatsoever?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Top 10 Biggest NBA Busts*



stevemc said:


> Thoughts?


Terrible list.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

My bad on the thread title. I was more interested in pulling up old quotes of people telling us how high Morrison should have been drafted.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

This comparison won't go well on this board as most people look at Hedo as being an average role player. Morrison is an extremelly interesting player that everyone seems to have an opinion on (similar to Kobe) from a 20ppg scorer in his rookie season to a role player who will be average on the NBA level. It will be interesting to see what he becomes. Morrison has "it" from a marketing perspective and this alone will keep him in the spotlight. He is one of the more polarizing figures before he even enters the league. I expect him to peak out at as a good and reliable second option who can put up 15-17 ppg, but be more like Derek Jeter in that his "legend" will surpass his production on the court. I just don't see him as a go-to number one option kind of guy.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

EDIT: Definitely misread the list.


----------

